# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ για τοποθετηση QUAGGA στο Mikrotik

## costas43gr

Λογο του οτι με τα οσα εχουν αναφερθει σε παρα πολλα ποστ για το ρολο που εχει στην ορθη δρομολογιση το καθε λειτουργικο και το καθε πρωτοκολο, και επειδη δεν ειναι ευκολο στον καθενα να το κανει λογο χρονου και ευκολειας (ή και γνωσεων) , προτεινω σε οσους εχουν το ανω λειτουργικο στους router τους, να αρχισουμε σιγα-σιγα να γυρναμε σε quagga για να μην εμφανιζοντε τα οποια προβληματα.

Εχω ολη την καλη διαθεση να βοηθησω οσο μπορω να γινει η μετατροπη αυτη που κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι δουλεια ενος εικοσαλεπτου.

Το μονο που χρειαζεται, ειναι να κανετε μια βολτα απο Αγ.Δημητριο και να μου φερετε την cf ή τον σκληρο δισκο που εχετε πανω στο router σας και κανοντας λιγο υπομονη, να φυγετε ετοιμοι χωρις να παθει τιποτα η διανομη σας απο θεμα ρυθμισεων και lisence.
Το μονο που θα γινει, θα ειναι να μεινει λιγη ωρα κατω ο κομβος, αξιζει πιστευω η ''θυσια''..  ::  

Δεν βλεπω αλλη λυση στο προβλημα με την δρομολογιση και νομιζω πως πρεπει να βοηθησουμε ολοι και οχι να το ριχνουμε στην γκρινια.

Περιμενω τα σχολια σας, ειτε ειστε απο τα νοτια ειτε απο τα βορεια ή οπου θελετε....Ο χρονος ειναι λιγος λογο δουλειας και οικογενειας, αλλα πιστευω σιγα-σιγα να τα καταφερουμε....

 ::  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  :: 

 ::  Πληροφορειες για τους κομβους και ελεγχος της quagga υπαρχουν εδω http://www.routers.awmn/ . Εχω περασει οσους ειχα προσβαση και καλο ειναι να υπαρχουν οσο ποιο πολλοι γινετε, για ευκολοτερη ευρεση και προβολη.
Θυμηζω πως εδω βλεπουμε τα routes σε καθε κομβο και σε καθε λινκ και αλλες πληροφορειες, ευκολα και απλα και χωρις να κανουμε winbox login ή telnet login απο καποιο pc .  :: 

*Εδω υπαρχουν και οδηγιες για το πως θα το κανετε και μονοι σας viewtopic.php?t=24358*

*Και εδω το νεο αρχειο bgpd.conf για την quagga viewtopic.php?t=29010*


ΝΕΟ : *Οποιος θελει να φτιαξει cf χωρις να με επισκευτει, χρειάζεται 2 απλα, σχετικα, πραγματα.
Εναν usb cf adaptor, να συνδεθει στο pc του, την cf απο 64MB εως 256MB και ενα προγραμματακι dos το rawdisk.exe .
Στειλτε μου μυνημα να βοηθησω στην διαδικασία εγγραφης.....*

----------


## zod

Πολύ σωστός ο Κώστας. Μήπως να γίνει πιο οργανωμένα σε μορφή fest στο σύλλογο;

----------


## ice

Ενα fest ειναι μια πολυ καλη ιδεα!

Μπραβο Man για την πρωτοβουλια

----------


## costas43gr

Δεν θελω μπραβο, θελω να βλεπω cf και δισκους να ερχοντε για μετατροπη....  ::   ::  
Οποιος θελει ας στειλει pm - email και ας εκδηλωσει ενδιαφερον στο forum να το κανονισουμε.
2-3 την μερα να κανουμε (εφοσον υπαρχει χρονος) ειμαστε μια χαρα.
Και φεστ να γινει στο Συλλογο, αρκει να ερθουν ολοι με τις cf και ας μεινει για λιγο κατω μερος του δικτου....και ας παιδευτουμε λιγο. Αν δεν σπασεις αυγα ομελετα δεν γινετε...  ::   ::   ::  

Μπορει να γινει και σε τοπικο επιπεδο για οσους αδυνατουν να κανουν μεγαλες μετακινησεις, αρκει να βρεθουν τα καταληλα ατομα που θα προσφερθουν και εχουν τις γνωσεις στην περιοχη τους.

----------


## Moho

Κώστα είσαι σίγουρος οτι αρκεί να μπει η CF του router σε άλλο PC (στο desktop μου για παράδειγμα)
και να φορεθεί εκεί η quagga από το CD-ROM drive του άλλου PC?

Εγώ φοβάμαι μήπως γίνουν μπάχαλο τα interfaces, γιατί το MikroTik έχει κάποιες ιδιαιτερότητες σε αυτόν τον τομέα.
Έχω άσχημη εμπειρία από παρόμοιο σκηνικό (bootάρισμα CF με MikroTik σε άλλο PC) όπου έγιναν όλα χάλια  ::  

Αν δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος κίνδυνος, τότε να το επιχειρήσω και μόνος μου. Απλό φαίνεται άλλωστε...

----------


## JollyRoger

εγώ να πώ οτι η πατέντα του μόμπιους γίνεται remotely ΧΩΡΙΣ να πας καν ταράτσα?  :: 

και έχεις και linuxo-terminal να μπαινεις να βλέπεις τι γίνεται στο δίσκο του MT?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Μόλις με πρόλαβες  ::

----------


## koki

> εγώ να πώ οτι η πατέντα του μόμπιους γίνεται remotely ΧΩΡΙΣ να πας καν ταράτσα? 
> 
> και έχεις και linuxo-terminal να μπαινεις να βλέπεις τι γίνεται στο δίσκο του MT?


να μην το πεις, εκτός εάν το κάνεις fest

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> εγώ να πώ οτι η πατέντα του μόμπιους γίνεται remotely ΧΩΡΙΣ να πας καν ταράτσα? 
> 
> και έχεις και linuxo-terminal να μπαινεις να βλέπεις τι γίνεται στο δίσκο του MT? 
> 
> 
> να μην το πεις, εκτός εάν το κάνεις fest


με καμιά remote εγκατάσταση με τον κομβούχο απο δίπλα για καλό και για κακό καλύπτεσαι?  :: 


edit: και step-by-step σε msn παιζει αμα θες...  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> εγώ να πώ οτι η πατέντα του μόμπιους γίνεται remotely ΧΩΡΙΣ να πας καν ταράτσα? 
> 
> και έχεις και linuxo-terminal να μπαινεις να βλέπεις τι γίνεται στο δίσκο του MT? 
> 
> 
> να μην το πεις, εκτός εάν το κάνεις fest


Γιατί ο mpk installer του acinonyx έγινε fest;  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Κώστα είσαι σίγουρος οτι αρκεί να μπει η CF του router σε άλλο PC (στο desktop μου για παράδειγμα)
> και να φορεθεί εκεί η quagga από το CD-ROM drive του άλλου PC?
> 
> Εγώ φοβάμαι μήπως γίνουν μπάχαλο τα interfaces, γιατί το MikroTik έχει κάποιες ιδιαιτερότητες σε αυτόν τον τομέα.
> Έχω άσχημη εμπειρία από παρόμοιο σκηνικό (bootάρισμα CF με MikroTik σε άλλο PC) όπου έγιναν όλα χάλια  
> 
> Αν δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος κίνδυνος, τότε να το επιχειρήσω και μόνος μου. Απλό φαίνεται άλλωστε...


Κωστα οχι, δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, αλλα εχοντας απο πριν κρατησει ενα τελευταιο backup στο μικροτικ οτι και να γινει, με ενα restore εισαι ετοιμος, το εχω δοκιμασει...
Το μικροτικ καραταει οτι mac του βαλεις και ετσι κανει την αντιστοιχια στα interface. Αν δει τα ιδια παλι, θα τα ορισει κατευθειαν.
Δεν αλλαζει κατι, απλος προσθετεις κατι ακομα.

----------


## socrates

Mακάρι να ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι από άλλες περιοχές την πρωτοβουλία του costas43gr και να έχουμε όλοι Quagga.

Βριλήσσια ποιος θα κάνει την παλικαριά?

----------


## NetTraptor

Oust Κοπρίτη... ποιος θα κάνω την δουλειά...lol... ΚΑΡΑ  ::

----------


## socrates

> Oust Κοπρίτη... ποιος θα κάνω την δουλειά...lol... ΚΑΡΑ


Λόγια... λόγια... ξέρω ότι δεν μπορείς να πεις το πότε μπορείς  ::   ::   ::  
Πλάκα πλάκα με αυτά που έχουμε στις πλάτες μας... ήδη σχεδιάζουμε τι θα κάνουμε σε ένα μήνα από τώρα.

----------


## eufonia

Αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω και εγώ, πείτε μου. 

Μέχρι στιγμής στην Ηλιούπολη, *με quagga παίζουνε*:

alasondro #2922 *+φίλτρα*
alexbo1 #84 (όταν θυμάται να παίξει)
apollo #3755
dsfak #3312 *+φίλτρα*
eufonia #7659 *+φίλτρα*
greekalaxan #9857
ice #1107
soumou #6333
suncity #5024 *+φίλτρα*
tolishawk #9960 *+φίλτρα*
theDog #8387
upliftingman #7706
Valis #6519

Με *ΜΤ-routing* παίζουν από όσο ξέρω:
dias #9269

*Άγνωστο*:
JNSilv #3280

Για όσους έχω στήσει με quagga μπήκε ξένη χείρα και άλλαξε τα passwords στο bgp, οπότε δεν μπόρεσα να προσθέσω και τα φίλτα. Όποιος θέλει να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου θα τελειώνουμε με ένα-ένα τα θέματα.

----------


## acoul

να κάνω μια αντι-πρόταση για Voyage-ozonet ή openwrt x86 λινουξάκι ...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

eufonia....

δεν ρίχνουτε και καμια καταχώρηση στο http://www.routers.awmn να βλέπομεν τι γίνεται?  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ετοιμοι ο digenis#1124, nasos765#9664, dsfak#3312, kapapi#3667.

----------


## alasondro

The quagga machine  ::   ::  

Μπράβο!!

----------


## costas43gr

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ετοιμος με quagga κι ο myster Commando #7578.....  ::

----------


## ntrits

Καλημέρα.

Οποιος θέλει ας φέρει και σε μένα δισκο ή cf για εγκατάσταση quagga.....στείλτε ΡΜ για επικοινωνία.

----------


## mbjp

Κώστα ποτε ειπαμε γυρνάς σε linux;  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Κώστα ποτε ειπαμε γυρνάς σε linux;


Μολις γυρισω ολα τα μικροτικια σε quagga θα βαλω λινουξ.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ενας ακομα με quagga, ο κομβος senous #10636.

(Εξτρα πληροφορειες στο πρωτο ποστ).

----------


## papashark

> Ενας ακομα με quagga, ο κομβος senous #10636.
> 
> (Εξτρα πληροφορειες στο πρωτο ποστ).


Πήρες φόρα βλέπω !  ::

----------


## senius

> Ενας ακομα με quagga, ο κομβος senous #10636.


Εχει δίκιο ο Thunder, ξέρει τι κάνει...
Εγώ είδα πάντος διαφορά!!!

----------


## costas43gr

Πριν απο λιγο εγινε κι ο Κόμβος Peaceful_Warrior (#8726) με quagga.

----------


## commando

ρε τον Ηφαιστο ξεχασαμε να βαλεις και εκει!  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Τωρα ποιος εμεινε?Για να τους βγαλουμε στη φορα....
Νομιζω στο Μπραχαμι μονο ο Everlive εμεινε κ ο Mezger.

----------


## Cha0s

Ο Στέλιος παίζει με debian και quagga εκτός αν άλλαξε τον router του που δεν νομίζω  ::

----------


## tserts

Και εγώ πλέον (#10120)..

Κώστα και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, μην ξεχνάς το καφεδάκι που είπαμε κάποια φορά που θα περνάς από Γλυφάδα!!

 ::

----------


## costas43gr

Και ο 7346 ο Ηλιας παιζει ηδη με quagga, Γιαννη μετα το Πασχα θα κανονισουμε να βρεθουμε.  ::

----------


## maznek

Και 4289 παιζει quagga

----------


## pama

Απο σήμερα και εγώ με quagga.  ::   ::  
pama #12002#

----------


## costas43gr

Οποιος θελει να φτιαξει cf χωρις να με επισκευτει, χρειάζεται 2 απλα, σχετικα, πραγματα.
Εναν usb cf adaptor, να συνδεθει στο pc του, την cf απο 64MB εως 256MB και ενα προγραμματακι dos το rawdisk.exe .
Στειλτε μου μυνημα να βοηθησω στην διαδικασία εγγραφης.....

----------

